# Mozart Opera Videos



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Although I am very conversant with Mozart's instrumental music, I've never really developed much of taste for Opera. I've tried to recite that but my explorations have been limited my wife's disinterest in Opera, which makes an evening at the Opera a squirmer for her. I have seen Don Giovanni at the Met and The Magic Flute in Chicago, but never been fortunate enough to see Figaro or Cosi.
I would therefore like to try some video productions to see if I can develop an appreciation. I realize it's a poor substitute for the theater, but I'm not getting any younger and I'd like to start somewhere.
I'm particularly interested in the Da Ponte Operas as a starting point, and I'd like to start with "traditional" stagings, and not Regietheater. I am making no judgement of the relative merits of these approaches--as an Opera Neophyte it would be impertinent to do so--but I' prefer to absorb the "basics"
before I get adventurous.
I would also prefer to start with recordings in modern sound, preferably surround sound (although I will settle for Stereo). I realize that in general the quality of singing was better in decades of past than we might have today, but again I'll leave those explorations for later.
So I therefore was hoping that I might get some useful recommendations for videos of the Da Ponte Operas from the sophisticated folks who post in the Opera Forum.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mozart: Don Giovanni, K527

Bryn Terfel (Don Giovanni), Renée Fleming (Donna Anna), Solveig Kringelborn (Donna Elvira), Ferruccio Furlanetto (Leporello), Paul Groves (Don Ottavio), Sergei Koptchak (Il Commendatore), John Relyea (Masetto), Hei-Kyung Hong (Zerlina)

Metropolitan Opera Orchestra & Chorus, James Levine

As traditional as one can get, recorded 2005 full stereo.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

While it is not a staging per se ... Jean-Pierre Ponnelle's movie of Marriage of Figaro from 1975 would be a strong recommendation with its excellent cast:
Kiri Te Kanawa - Countess; Mirella Freni - Susanna; Maria Ewing - Cherubino; Herman Prey - Figaro; Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau - Count
Vienna Philharmonic - Karl Bohm.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

The ROH have done an excellent Figaro DVD conducted by Pappano.

For Cosi try 2006 Gylndebourne


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Becca said:


> While it is not a staging per se ... Jean-Pierre Ponnelle's movie of Marriage of Figaro from 1975 would be a strong recommendation with its excellent cast:
> Kiri Te Kanawa - Countess; Mirella Freni - Susanna; Maria Ewing - Cherubino; Herman Prey - Figaro; Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau - Count
> Vienna Philharmonic - Karl Bohm.


wow, that sounds great!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Triplets said:


> wow, that sounds great!


You can check it out on YouTube


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

already bought it!


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Triplets said:


> wow, that sounds great!


Very good. I owned it on Laser Disc.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Wow! Laser Disc! I bet that sounded great when you flew on your Pteradactyl:lol:


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I found a used copy of Don Giovanni, a Haitink led production from Covent Garden in 1975. It was pretty disappointing--no subtitles and the sound is distinctly tubby, sounding like a TV broadcast, surprising for that relatively late date


----------



## The Wolf (Apr 28, 2017)

Exist other "le nozze di figaro" with Ponnelle's production (live from the Met...a bit different of the original production from salzburg):






"cosí fan tutte", by Harnoncourt and Ponnelle (film based in his production):






"don giovanni" by Siepi and Furtwangler:






"idomeneo" by Levine and Ponnelle (live from the Met):






"la clemenza di tito" by Ponnelle (film):






"mitridate" also by Harnoncourt and Ponnelle (film):


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Becca said:


> While it is not a staging per se ... Jean-Pierre Ponnelle's movie of Marriage of Figaro from 1975 would be a strong recommendation with its excellent cast:
> Kiri Te Kanawa - Countess; Mirella Freni - Susanna; Maria Ewing - Cherubino; Herman Prey - Figaro; Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau - Count
> Vienna Philharmonic - Karl Bohm.


I used to like this film - but now find it a bit wooden. with Figaro, of all mozart operas - it has to be a staged perf not studio.
I like the live 1973 glyndebourne with kiri and cotrubas much better. There are some fine historical filmed staged productions that I have come across - Popp & Van Damme for example - what better pairing for Susanna and figaro could there be.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

stomanek said:


> I used to like this film - but now find it a bit wooden. with Figaro, of all mozart operas - it has to be a staged perf not studio.
> I like the live 1973 glyndebourne with kiri and cotrubas much better. There are some fine historical filmed staged productions that I have come across - Popp & Van Damme for example - what better pairing for Susanna and figaro could there be.







Mozart LE NOZZE DI FIGARO Solti Paris 1980 Popp, Van Dam, Janowitz, Bacquier, Von Stade ( Complete)

Try this one, sublime.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Are you familiar with the fact that there is sort of a sequel to the Magic Flute, by Peter von Winter? "Der Zauberflöte zweyter Theil. Das Labyrinth" There was a perdormance at 2012 Salzburg Festival


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Try also this very rarely performed Mozart's opera. Libretto not by De Ponte, though

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/lucio-silla-oper-mozart-ovenden-ruiten-manacorda-brussels-2017__2kokwmrqwvk


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

*2017 Don Giovanni from Spoleto*

Here is a recording of fine new Don Giovanni from the 60th Spoleto Festival:









http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/don-giovanni-oper-mozart-tiliakos-moore-conlon-spoleto-2017__kqv5eti0cec

Information from the festival's web page:

MOZART
DON GIOVANNI

libretto Lorenzo Da Ponte
conductor James Conlon
director Giorgio Ferrara
dramaturgy Giorgio Ferrara, René de Ceccatty
stage designers Dante Ferretti, Francesca Lo Schiavo
costume designer Maurizio Galante
lighting Giorgio Ferrara, Fiammetta Baldiserri
Orchestra Giovanile Luigi Cherubini
Orchestra Sinfonica Nazionale Conservatori Italiani
International Opera Choir
choirmaster Gea Garatti
characters and interpreters 
Don Giovanni Dimitris Tiliakos
Il commendatore Antonio Di Matteo
Donna Anna Lucia Cesaroni
Don Ottavio Brian Michael Moore
Donna Elvira Davinia Rodriguez
Leporello Andrea Concetti
Masetto Daniel Giulianini
Zerlina Arianna Vendittelli
artistic project Festival di Spoleto
produced by Fondazione Teatro Coccia
in collaboration with Festival di Spoleto 60
Cartagena Festival Internacional de Música

The 60th edition of the Festival of Spoleto opens with Mozart´s Don Giovanni, which thus concludes the three-year artistic project of the Mozart / Da Ponte trilogy, carried out thanks to the collaboration with the Ravenna Festival, the Luigi Cherubini Youth Orchestra and the Teatro Coccia in Novara. 
Don Giovanni - ossia Il dissoluto punito is the second of the three Italian operas which the Austrian composer wrote upon libretto by Lorenzo Da Ponte, who drew from numerous literary sources of that time. It comes before Così fan Tutte and follows Le nozze di Figaro and was composed between March and October of 1787, when Mozart was 31 years old. This "dramma giocoso in due atti" (playful drama in two acts), where Mozart combined dramatic force and comedy, music and words, realism and fantasy in such a sublime manner, was staged for the first time at the Prague National Theater in the autumn of 1787, where it was "rapturously received" (as Mozart himself wrote to his friend von Jacquin). It has since enjoyed the privilege of a virtually uninterrupted scenic life, being considered as the opera par excellence throughout the whole nineteenth century and representing a must in the repertoire of the greatest singers and conductors of the twentieth century.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Another beautiful filming of Mozart's opera, the 1955 Don Juan - Don Giovanni

"Don Juan is a 1955 Austrian musical film directed by Walter Kolm-Veltée and starring Cesare Danova, Josef Meinrad and Evelyn Cormand. It is an adaptation of the Mozart opera Don Giovanni.

The film was shot in the Soviet-controlled Rosenhügel Studios in Vienna.

Cast

Cesare Danova as Don Giovanni
Josef Meinrad as Leporello
Evelyn Cormand as Zerlina
Hans von Borsody as Masetto
Lotte Tobisch as Donna Elvira
Jean Vinci as Don Ottavio
Marianne Schönauer as Donna Anna
Fred Hennings as Commendatore
Senta Wengraf as Elvira's Maid
Walter Berry as Masetto (singing voice)
Anny Felbermayer as Zerlina / Donna Anna (singing voice)
Gottlob Frick as Commendatore (singing voice)
Helmut Krauss
Hanna Löser as Donna Elvira (singing voice)
Hugo Meyer-Welfing as Don Ottavio (singing voice)
Alfred Poell as Don Giovanni (singing voice)
Harald Progelhof as Leporello (singing voice)"









http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video/don-juan-don-giovanni-opernfilm-kolmvelte-1955-mozart-danova-meinrad-paumgartner__jd8jl4jmo2m


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

SenaJurinac said:


> Are you familiar with the fact that there is sort of a sequel to the Magic Flute, by Peter von Winter? "Der Zauberflöte zweyter Theil. Das Labyrinth" There was a perdormance at 2012 Salzburg Festival


I saw it on tv and it wasn´t that good. 
It makes sense why it is an obscure opera.


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

Here is that recording:

http://klassikundopern.web.tv/video...a-hartelius-bolton-salzburg-2012__pxtqn5y489i

It looks von Winter was not the only composer who made such an attempt


----------

